# Hello from Coastal South Carolina



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello I live in Myrtle Beach, and was wondering if there was anybody locally around here that can help me get started. I will be starting to be a bee keeper this spring. I have been searching the web for a week now, and I can not find anybody in SC. that sells package bees or nucs. I plan on going to brushy mnt around jan. and buying 2 hives. I would appreciate it if any body could find me an apiarie, within about 200 miles of here. I havent call Clemson ext yet, but when I do Im sure they will know.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure some Carolina beekeepers will chime in soon, but in the meantime, are any of these clubs near you?
http://www.scstatebeekeepers.org/index_files/Page549.htm

If not, it might not be unreasonably far to cross the border into NC. The Brunswick or Columbus clubs might be within driving distance:
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm

Also, check your local library for any books and videos on beekeeping. You can call your county extension agent and/or local 4-H leaders and ask if they can connect you to any local beekeepers.

Lastly, be sure to check out the 'How to get started beekeeping' sub-forum here: lots of good info for those just starting out.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

There are a lot of add in bee culture and American bee journal for people that sell packages of bee. In the spring you might find a local beek that will sell you wsome frames of brood,in that way you can start a nuc and they will raise there queen. Brushy Mountain is a good place to buy wooden ware. I make all of my hive body and purchase every thing else.at the present time BM has hives on sale if you don't want to make yours.

I wish you the best of luck with the bees


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Hello,
I am up the coast from you about 175 miles. I hope to have overwintered nucs for sale in the spring as well as queens. Check with Brushy Mountain....I think they bring in packages for sale in the spring. You might be able to pick up equipment and bees in one round trip.

You could also look toward Georgia..... Rossman's, etc.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

Search out Savannaha Bee Company I don't know if they sell bees but that's close to you. There is also H&R in Jesup, Ga that maybe with in 200 miles. Contact number for them is 912 427-7311.


----------

